# Ohjema Wlan0 yhteydelle

## Sputnick

Yhteyteni pätkii levottoman paljon. Käytössä dwl-520, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 & ndiswrapper

Tarttis kehitellä wlan0:lle ,ndiswrapper, seuraavanlainen ohjelma:

Ohjelma tarkkailisi yhteyden tilaa. Aina yhteyden katketessa tämä ohjelma lataisi ndiswrapperin ja iwconfig asetukset uudelleen ja hakisi dhclientillä ip osoitteen reitittimeltä. Ja näin ainakin suurimmat katkeilut loppuisivat.

Onko tälläisiä jo olemassa/ onko tämmöistä vaikea toteuttaa?

----------

## Make

Käviskö tuollainen:

```
ping -c 1 192.168.1.1 || /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

Eli lähetetään yksi tai useampi (-c x) ping-paketti johonkin osoitteeseen. Jos ei tule vastausta, niin käynnistetään verkko uudestaan.

----------

## Sputnick

Mistähän syystä tuo katkoo wlan0:n lan yhteyden otoilla? onko liiaksi liikennettä vai mikä maksaa, että kaatuu lan yhteyksissä(ftp ym tiedonsiirtoyritykset). Netissä kyllä pääsee surffaamaan, mutta kftpgrapper, proftpd kaataa netin, sekä selaimen kautta tehdyt yritykset tuottavat saman tuloksen.

----------

## ~L~

Mulla oli tommonen viritys käytössä kun atheros pätki. ssh ja kumppanit jäi kanssa alas jostain syystä.

```

#!/bin/bash

### You can comment out the echo lines

while true

do

echo "Check if WLAN is on..."

ip=`ifconfig  ath0 | grep "inet addr" | cut -d ":" -f 2 | cut -d " " -f 1`

if [[ "$ip" == "" ]]

then

echo `date`

echo -e "\033[1;32mWLAN is down.\033[0m"

echo -e "\033[1;31mRestarting WLAN and related services...\033[0m"

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 restart

/etc/init.d/sshd start

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

/etc/init.d/ntp-client start

/etc/init.d/gnump3d start

else

echo `date`

echo -e "\033[1;32mWLAN is up. ip is $ip\033[0m"

fi

sleep 60

done

```

----------

## Obi-Lan

Mikä piirisarja sulla on?

----------

## ~L~

Ei oo koneessa kiinni enää kun nyt on pistokkeet joka huoneessa, mutta eiköhän se toi kortti ole.

http://www.linuxcomp.net/component/page,shop.product_details/flypage,shop.flypage/product_id,44/category_id,42/manufacturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,26/

Eli AR2414

----------

## Obi-Lan

Eiks atherokselle löydy ihan natiiviajuritkin? emerge madwifi-ng?

----------

## ~L~

jep. Kunhan vaan kirjottelin, kun topikkiin törmäsin. Natiivi ajurit oli mulla käytössä. Silti pätki 1-2 kertaa vuorokaudessa.

edit: näähän onkin kaikki aika vanhoja aiheita täällä suomi puolella...

----------

